# Orient Mako + Asian girl in bikini = priceless!



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

So the wife and I went to SE Asia for three weeks. One of the first things I did was play with my Orient Mako, which really took an ocean beating and kept on ticking. We are both white skinned in these photos, as we had seen little sun up to that point (hats and sun block galore. We didn't want to get burned).

Anyway...





































*
And for all you foot fetish men out there (please note, I am not one of them!)...*


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Marvelous pics~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

sexy watch :-d


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I can only see a watch in the first photo for some reason...


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

The watch looks better on her! ;-)


----------



## Randyswagon (May 12, 2009)

. . . that nails it!!!! I'll be getting one of those. . . . 

Oh, I already have an Orient, so . .. . . .;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

msp1518 said:


>




*Hot!* Watch ain't too bad either! :-!


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

Your pics are much better than anyone elses.


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Hot, friggin hot!! the watch is pretty cool too! maybe you can have her model a few more pieces!!:-!
















1


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Steamy pics, mate. b-)


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

What can I add more to what others have already said?


----------



## bodypeersur (Nov 23, 2008)

I have to agree with Barnaby....there doesn't seem to be any watches in any pictures except the very first one. Now I'm going to wipe the drool off my keyboard and take up smoking again! Great pics! :-!


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

lol! Thanks, guys. I'd post some better shots I have, but my wife would not be happy. ;-)

To me, the best photos are of a woman wearing nothing but a watch. :-!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

I luv feet


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Good creative.

Thankz for the shots.

Cya.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

ncmoto said:


> i luv feet


ha!


----------



## chronotrader (Feb 1, 2010)

nice pics. Where in SE Asia did you guys go? I went two years ago to Vietnam, Thailand and Burma with my wife.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

msp1518 said:


> lol! Thanks, guys. I'd post some better shots I have, but my wife would not be happy. ;-)
> 
> To me, the best photos are of a woman wearing nothing but a watch. :-!


:-d


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

msp1518 said:


> lol! Thanks, guys. I'd post some better shots I have, but my wife would not be happy. ;-)
> 
> To me, the best photos are of a woman wearing nothing but a watch. :-!


:-!:-!

great girl...
good watch ...
a gentle man..

what else could you want in life ?


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gents, we were in Vietnam. Hit Saigon, Hanoi, Mui Ne and a number of countryside towns. Stopover in Japan on the way home (all too brief though. Need more time the next time). 

My wife is Vietnamese, a Saigon girl and her brother got his ass married while we were there. His girl is smoking hot, of course. God bless him. He actually sports a nice Citizens I bought him four years ago. Same with his father. I spent more money on their watches in 2006 then I had spent on all of the watches I had purchased for myself over the course of my entire life. Since then I have become more watch obsessive and am trying to slowly build a collection.

Of course, I gave the Orient Mako to my father in-law at the end of the trip (he's a sportsman, so it just deserves to be on his wrist), so I am down one. Need to find a replacement soon.


----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> *Hot!* Watch ain't too bad either! :-!


Dude. Just give your watch to her. It look much better on her. :-d
Priceless pics. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread till now. Great shots :-!


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, mate. 

odgreen, she doesn't even like watches. Won't wear one. But she WILL wear one for photographs. She loves to pose for me.

It's all in good fun.


----------



## callysim (Mar 6, 2010)

Too much of dictractions! I can't concentrate on the watch. Haha!


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

The groping shot is the best


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

Groping? ;-)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice photos of a sharp watch :-!


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

Barnaby said:


> I can only see a watch in the first photo for some reason...


Too funny :-d

Nice Orient btw..


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, her right arm is hairy :-d


----------



## andre.debem (Mar 16, 2010)

Watch ? Which Watch ??? Ohh ! Sure ! Wonderful watch !! :-! :-! :-!


----------

